# Help with rod choice?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Some of you may have saw my post where I scored a new Shimano Sahara reel at a pretty good price. I've been looking for a nice, lower budget rod to put that bad boy on. Im kinda looking in that upper echelon of big box store store stuff. There is a local sporting goods store that has a 1 pc. Abu Garcia Vengeance 7' rod for 34.99. This seems like a nice rod at a real good price so I was going to see if they can order other sizes. I have traditionally bought 6'6" medium power rods and paired them with whatever decent reel looked nice at the store.

This is the nicest reel I've ever owned and if Im going to be ordering a rod, I want to get this right. I want this to be my go to spinning combo. I feel like a 6'6" Medium-Light might make a nice stick?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you want a "matching" set, check out the Shimano claris or the Shimano sellus. I have a sellus that I use for dropshotting and for $59.00, it compares to any $100 rod I own.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> If you want a "matching" set, check out the Shimano claris or the Shimano sellus. I have a sellus that I use for dropshotting and for $59.00, it compares to any $100 rod I own.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Eh, having a matching set really doesn't concern me. I have no brand loyalty to speak of. I only got this reel because it was in the clearance aisle without a price and wouldn't ring up at all so the guy sold it to me for $20. 

I don't think im ready to spend $60 on a rod yet. The Vengeance seems like a steal at $35 (most sites online have it for $45-$50), and I have a couple other abu rods that I like for the money.

Unless someone gives me a compelling reason why I shouldn't go with the Vengeance, I'm more or less seeking advice on Length and power.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Dude, for that price, go with an Ugly Stik! You won't regret it.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

kingofamberley said:


> Dude, for that price, go with an Ugly Stik! You won't regret it.


No, those are ugly lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Dude, for that price, go with an Ugly Stik! You won't regret it.


No doubt!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

imo berkley lighting is the best deal for under $50


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I say, if you have a few 6'6" rods already, I think you should get that 7' to expand your arsenal. 

7' will give you a little more distance in your casts also.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Personally, I'd save your money until you can buy a higher quality, better performing rod. If you want Ugly Stik performance, then by all means stay in that price range. If you want better, then put off your purchase now and spend about double the price you mentioned, you'll get a much better rod, and be a lot happier in the long run. I guess what I'm saying is just don't buy something because you can afford it now, look towards the future. You're eventually going to want to start to buy higher quality gear. Why not start now, by waiting until you can afford it? After all the season is coming to a close, so there's no need to rush.

As far as what rod to buy........ if I remember correctly that Sahara you picked up is the 2500 size. That's a little on the smaller size. I'm thinking it would balance out better on a 6' rod versus a 6' 6" rod. A 6' medium to medium light power rod with a fast action would make for sweet little combo.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Personally, I'd save your money until you can buy a higher quality, better performing rod. If you want Ugly Stik performance, then by all means stay in that price range. If you want better, then put off your purchase now and spend about double the price you mentioned, you'll get a much better rod, and be a lot happier in the long run. I guess what I'm saying is just don't buy something because you can afford it now, look towards the future. You're eventually going to want to start to buy higher quality gear. Why not start now, by waiting until you can afford it? After all the season is coming to a close, so there's no need to rush.
> 
> As far as what rod to buy........ if I remember correctly that Sahara you picked up is the 2500 size. That's a little on the smaller size. I'm thinking it would balance out better on a 6' rod versus a 6' 6" rod. A 6' medium to medium light power rod with a fast action would make for sweet little combo.


Honestly I don't have any intention right now on spending $70 on a fishing rod. Not now, or in the future. Someday I may want to change my mind but for now, the type of fishing I do and frequency it just doesn't make a ton of sens for me. Your second paragraph is exactly the type of direction I was looking for, thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

celtic11 said:


> Honestly I don't have any intention right now on spending $70 on a fishing rod. Not now, or in the future. Someday I may want to change my mind but for now, the type of fishing I do and frequency it just doesn't make a ton of sens for me. Your second paragraph is exactly the type of direction I was looking for, thanks.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Oh, ok...... I meant no offense with the Ugly Stik comment. I was just using it as a base line for comparison. I know everyone isn't the same as far as their choice in tackle. What matters is that you're out fishing.



Just one last try.......... are you sure you don't want a better rod? St Croix makes a rod that has a blue blank with gold lettering on it. It's pricey but it's got your preferred colors.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> Oh, ok...... I meant no offense with the Ugly Stik comment. I was just using it as a base line for comparison. I know everyone isn't the same as far as their choice in tackle. What matters is that you're out fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just one last try.......... are you sure you don't want a better rod? St Croix makes a rod that has a blue blank with gold lettering on it. It's pricey but it's got your preferred colors.


Now we're talking! Lol.

Some day I would like to invest in better tackle but right now it just isn't in the cards. I have 3 kids under 5 so I don't have a ton of time to fish, nor the money to spend like I wish I could. I didn't take any offense by the Ugly Stick comment and neither should anyone else. I don't personally use them but they are what they are. For $10 more than an Ugly Stick I can get the Abu Vengeance which I have to think performs better and at the very least looks 100x better. 

Looks shouldn't factor into a rod im sure, but they always do for me at least a little.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wapak angler (Jul 23, 2012)

Abu rods are all good rods in my experience, with that said I don't buy anything less than medium power rods. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Why is the abu priced so much below retail? Make sure they're not trying to dump a rod that had the tip broken while it was on the shelf. My local walmart has a barrel full of discount rods that are damaged. Seems like a great deal till you start looking them over. $35.00 on a broken rod is a bigger waste of money than $60.00 on a rod you'll only use once a month....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

celtic11 said:


> Now we're talking! Lol.
> 
> Some day I would like to invest in better tackle but right now it just isn't in the cards. I have 3 kids under 5 so I don't have a ton of time to fish, nor the money to spend like I wish I could. I didn't take any offense by the Ugly Stick comment and neither should anyone else. I don't personally use them but they are what they are. For $10 more than an Ugly Stick I can get the Abu Vengeance which I have to think performs better and at the very least looks 100x better.
> 
> ...


LOL I figured you'd like the idea of the blue and gold rod. All kidding aside. Now that I know you're family situation, I better understand where you're at in your fishing career. You're a youngin (relative to me lol) and married with children. You have your priorities right. You have plenty of time left to do the fishing thing. 

Consider the 6' rod length though. I think with the kind of fishing you do most often, you'll be real happy with that length of rod. Sure you can cast farther with a longer rod. But you can outcast a rods effectiveness by casting too far. If you're using mono or fluorocarbon, line stretch is going lessen the power of your hook set at the end of a long cast. Not to mention your ability to move a fish if the need arises. Even if you're using braid (which I don't recommend, but a lot of people like) you can still outcast the rods ability to set the hook or move a fish. Longer rods also make working certain lures more difficult if you're not in a boat. That Shimano reel on a 6' medium light power rod would be a perfect stream and small river smallmouth rod.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm with Lang. The Berkley Lightning Rod is your best bet in that price range by far IMO.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Ugly Sticks are great for what they are: mushy rods with no sensitivity that will last a lifetime. They make decent cat rods and whippy ultra lights.

I think Berkely rods are good value.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Why is the abu priced so much below retail? Make sure they're not trying to dump a rod that had the tip broken while it was on the shelf. My local walmart has a barrel full of discount rods that are damaged. Seems like a great deal till you start looking them over. $35.00 on a broken rod is a bigger waste of money than $60.00 on a rod you'll only use once a month....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No they had like 4 of them priced this way. This particular store seems to have really good prices on a lot of things and not so much on others. They aren't a clearance or broken item. Regular price. Its the new 2012 design with a new color scheme and split grip too. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> LOL I figured you'd like the idea of the blue and gold rod. All kidding aside. Now that I know you're family situation, I better understand where you're at in your fishing career. You're a youngin (relative to me lol) and married with children. You have your priorities right. You have plenty of time left to do the fishing thing.
> 
> Consider the 6' rod length though. I think with the kind of fishing you do most often, you'll be real happy with that length of rod. Sure you can cast farther with a longer rod. But you can outcast a rods effectiveness by casting too far. If you're using mono or fluorocarbon, line stretch is going lessen the power of your hook set at the end of a long cast. Not to mention your ability to move a fish if the need arises. Even if you're using braid (which I don't recommend, but a lot of people like) you can still outcast the rods ability to set the hook or move a fish. Longer rods also make working certain lures more difficult if you're not in a boat. That Shimano reel on a 6' medium light power rod would be a perfect stream and small river smallmouth rod.


All that sounds good to me. Ill probably look for the nicest rod I can afford in a 6' medium light and see what happens.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Hope this is helpful.

http://anglersresource.net/WhattoLookforinaTopShelfSpinningRod.aspx


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

kingofamberley said:


> Dude, for that price, go with an Ugly Stik! You won't regret it.


2X that Ugly Stick Lite Med 6'6 - unless you lose it you will have it for years.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Well just to give an update. After a couple weeks of searching with no luck, I purchased a Berkley Bionix at Walmart today. It was on clearance for $40.00. Not a huge price drop but it put it into the top of my price range and it seems like a nice rod. I bought a 6' Medium. Got to figure out what line I am going to use and then we will see if it catches fish.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Berkley bionix rods are awesome for the price. Btw what walmart did you buy it from? All the wal-marts around me quit carrying them and i would like to buy another one.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

lang99 said:


> Berkley bionix rods are awesome for the price. Btw what walmart did you buy it from? All the wal-marts around me quit carrying them and i would like to buy another one.


The walmart in Lima, OH. I don't know how far that is for you but they had 4-5 left I would say. If you go, there are two walmarts in Lima.. make sure you go to the one on Allentown Road because the other one doesn't have any. Let me know if I can be any help.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Lang- The Walmart in Massillon also carries them.

Celtic- You made a great choice. Berkley makes the best rods you'll find for under a hundred bucks IMO. Enjoy!


----------

